# Wolf Ammo



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got 4 boxes of .45 caliber Wolf Ammo at a very good price. Then I started reading about how dirty it is and how a lot of people don't like it.

I have a brand new Para Ordnance .45 and I don't want to trash it.

Should I use the Wolf or pitch it?

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone here is bound to tell ya to shoot it - but I would never buy that stuff, personally. I have heard a lot of neg stuff about it too. And, long term use may possibly wear your extractor because of the steel casing.

I'm not sure if you have an Academy Sports location in your area (it's a chain sporting good store), but their price of CCI Blazer is usually around the same cost of that Wolf ammo.


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Wolf*

Thanks.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Like Ship said, with all the neg. written about it, why would anyone want to take a chance, especially with a new gun. I've never used it so I cannot comment on any personal experience but I would be afraid of it. There is plenty of other brands on the market.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's only 4 boxes, shoot it, I've shot quite a bit of Wolf over the years and never had any problems. If that's all it takes to trash your gun then it already has problems. If it bugs you then don't buy anymore of it, find something you like instead. I load about 99% of my ammo so I haven't bought any in years.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've shot a little bit of it. Didn't care for it. I didn't notice any issues with it. The cost saving isn't worth it IMHO.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Sell it to the gangbangers in your area for 3x the price you paid, tell them it's special ammo that's super strong in steel cases and specially made to shoot well from a gun being held sideways :smt077  :smt082...then go buy 12 boxes of Blazer Brass with the money you made :mrgreen: 

(Seriously though, 4 boxes shouldn't hurt, I've used it before, but don't use anything but brass cased ammo now.)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> (Seriously though, 4 boxes shouldn't hurt, I've used it before, but don't use anything but brass cased ammo now.)


YUP


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I shoot Wolf (very limited) through my SKS and my p64, but they were made for steel cased ammo. However I would NEVER rapid fire Wolf. I have actually felt the difference in recoil from rounds out of the same box. Twice over the years I have had to dig a bullet out of a gun barrel from sub pressure loads, both times it was wolf, a real pain in the but in a rifle. I would go ahead and shoot what you have purchased but, personaly I would not make a habbit of using Wolf.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If you already have it, shoot it. Just don't buy it again if you don't like it. I'm another that never used it before. I usually get stuff like Blazer Brass (I stay away from the aluminum casings unless it is through my Bersa, which doesn't seem to mind them), Fiocchi, and American Eagle, although American Eagle is a bit on the pricey end. But four boxes shouldn't hurt it. I just put 250 rounds of UltraMax through my gun, and _that_ is some dirty ammo, let me tell you! It was coming off in sheets when I cleaned it afterwards.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I avoid WOLF ammo for all
of my guns, at all costs~!


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

My biggest problem with Wolf ammo is that it's messy because the steel cases had to be lubricated somehow and they used a messy green laquer. The newer wolf ammo is supposed to be polymer coated and should therefore be less messy.

The steel cases will still be hard on your extractor, but I promise you're not gonna tear up your gun with 200 rounds. 

You've already got it, shoot it, form your own opinion. I've dropped 850 rounds through of it through my PT92 and in that time I've had 4 jams shooting the stuff. .5% failure rate isn't that bad considering the cost.

I won't be buying any more, but I'm not afraid to fire my remaining 150 rounds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shoot it up, but I would change over to something better. I been told by gun smith that it is hard on feed ramps and ejectors if used all the time. I know the loads are up and down the scale.


----------

